# 2007 Motor Vehicle Law Update Seminar at Framingham State College



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

The Framingham State College Police Department will be hosting a 2007 motor vehicle law update seminar on Friday, March 16, 2007 from 8:00 am - 4:00 pm. 

Class will be held at Framingham State College and will be presented by Attorney Brian E. Simoneau. Open to all law enforcement agencies at $10.00 per Officer.

Those interested should email Lt. Pamela Curtis at [email protected] to register.


----------

